# Hunting tonight



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

We finally got some rain today, it's been really dry here. A friend and I went coonhunting. I took Ringo, a Busher bred Mt. Cur and Muffin, a Treeing Walker - Feist cross. Caught this boar.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a good start to the season! What kind of fur prices y'all got down there?

Wade


----------



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

I think last year about 5 dollars if shipped no local buyers anymore. I clean all of mine, meat is worth more than the hide here.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

We were offered some **** meat yesterday but hubby said NO! I was about to say YEA! But he heard they carry a disease and didn't want to take it...would this affect humans after it's cooked? I'm always "game" to trying new meat....


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a nice one coonhunter. You get one "attaboy" for that.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

So $5 isn't much. I travel to north ga. some and am aware of the differences in weather. We're a lot colder etc. But yet if you figure the climate that's pretty good compared to only getting about $8 up here!I'm sure Mich,MN, and wisc. Have to be around $15.
As for the meat,do you just use it yourself or is there a market for it around you?I've had people fix it for me as we weren't raised eating ****. It was always greesy and just smelled and tasted bad. Finally I got a nice young **** one night and handed it over to a lady I knew that was raised in the south.She cooked it up and it was GREAT!
Cooking **** is another thing I need to learn before I die!


Wade


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Never eaten ****, but I have had possum. they're ugly AND taste bad.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

could you explain where and how to remove the glands that need to be taken off before eating.

I have a few people lined up for the meat when i finally get some here 
but all i caught today was my right thumb in a 1 1/2 coil spring , and for anyone who thinks a foot hold breaks bones or does damage , i don't even have a bruise got my attention but didn't really hurt, missing a nail with the hammer and hitting ones thumb hurts a lot more 

had something work one of the sets , i suspect it wasn't a **** , it cleaned out the bait brushed the dirt off the pan but never set anything off , I figure i was set to close to my bait hole and it wasn't a ****, so i remade the set and moved the trap back a ways , hoping it liked the bait and comes back I could live with catching a fox in a **** set


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

coonhunter said:


> I think last year about 5 dollars if shipped no local buyers anymore. I clean all of mine, meat is worth more than the hide here.


The **** hides here are pulling in $30.00 each/ coyotes $35.00
How do you cook your ****? I'll be getting some meat from the neighbor!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

coonhunter said:


> We finally got some rain today, it's been really dry here. A friend and I went coonhunting. I took Ringo, a Busher bred Mt. Cur and Muffin, a Treeing Walker - Feist cross. Caught this boar.


 Where are you in Ga?


----------



## coonhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

po boy, I'm just outside of Barnesville, about 60 miles South of Atlanta.

The glands are sort of gray in color and are a little bigger than a pea. They are on the neck, "armpits" and back legs. Boars seem to have more of them than sows. We eat **** and I have about three other people that get them from me, so none goes to waste here. I've seen people kill them and throw them away. I think it is a sin to kill an animal and waste it if it isn't bothering anything. I know that ***** cause damage in some places but I haven't had any trouble out of them. 

We have cooked them several ways. After I dress them, my wife removes the excess fat. Sometimes she puts them in a slow cooker and cooks them like a roast. Sometimes she boils them, picks the meat off, puts the meat in a pan with BBQ sauce on it and cooks it some more in the oven. She sometimes uses the meat in vegetable soup or Brunswick stew. I caught small one once and she fried it like a rabbit. It was good fried but I wouldn't recommend frying a grown one.

I took Kate, a young Mountain Cur behind the house night before last and she treed the one in this picture. It was the first one that she has treed by herself.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I sure would have loved going **** hunting with Jerry Clower just once!

Wade


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

1shotwade said:


> I sure would have loved going **** hunting with Jerry Clower just once!
> 
> Wade


Me too.I loved hearing his **** hunting stories.After having **** hunted over fifty years myself,I have witnessed many funny and unusual happenings myself.One being when our dogs treed in the church yard while they were having Prayer Meeting inside And another when the fellow I was walking behind said "It ain't deep,I can see the leaves on the bottom".His next step he went out of site.It was an old well.

Nice looking dogs coonhunter. Yep they sure do have glands that need removed.
Also one of the ways you mentioned to cook them is the way my mother cooked them.Parboil till the meat falls of the bone.Then put the meat in a pan and brown a little in the oven.Then sprinkle a little pepper vinegar on it and chow down.Some mighty fine eating in my opinion.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Few ever hunted **** with me more than twice. When I had a helper, it was common to park the car at 6PM and not see it until 4AM. Only my brother welcomed the chance to become a human pack mule and I know of one night when he had at least 11 strapped on while I had a big doe on me. (I'll tell that story here sometime.)

Another that I want to tell is what happened the night of 24-25 October 1970. Hunted 2 spots that night. First from 6 to 10. Then stopped at a country bar where my dog was as equally welcome as me. Bar owners were brothers who took turns hunting or tending bar. I called for 2 hamburgers, one cooked and one raw. With my leather vest covered with fresh blood, bartender asked: "How many?" My reply was: "16." His was: "I've got to see them." The bar emptied and when I opened the trunk of the '64 Ford, it was stuffed with **** and I removed them one by one for a count. Nobody had ever heard of anyone getting that many and I did it in 4 hours.

Wasn't done yet as I had another stop right across a wide valley from where the other bartending brother was hunting. Rotten luck there by my standards. Ran 2 trails into hollow trees and another swam across a dam and my dog had learned never to swim after a ****. And had to quit at 2:30 when fog rolled in so thick that my light couldn't reach high enough to find a **** in a big cottonwood. But there were 6 dead **** waiting for me to pick them up where I'd stashed them. The total for that night was 22 and should have been at least 26. That was one man and one dog, both in their prime. The man was probably a little crazy and dog was a treeing Walker-beagle mix and 100% silent trailer. Usually just one bark to say that he was at a tree and then just a few more to make certain that I was headed in the right direction. I've got everything that night wrote down in a notebook and I'll get it onto this forum eventually for electronic preservation. 

Martin


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Good story Martin.Back in the 50s dad and norman fit a fresh trail that took them long. Dogs were going nuts on tree.There was a foul odor in the air they couldn't identify.They finally spotted his and a couple seconds later he was on the ground.The dogs had treed a monkey! Never did figure out where it came from.

Wade


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Never shot a monkey but a friend was hunting and his dog treed in a pine tree. Light couldn't find it real good so he figured that he'd try to shake it out. When he figured that he was just below where the **** was, he turned his light on and was face-to-face with a bobcat. He said that when that cat snarled, he was on the ground before there was a chance of even an echo in the valley! He'd already lost one eye in a hunting accident years before and didn't want to take a chance of losing the other.

Martin


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hard to beat sitting in the woods listening to long deep bay of a blue tick hound!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Tonight is anniversary of a hunter being just a little smarter than a **** in 1980. I had permission to hunt Wright's. If I parked near Taleisin and hunted below Midway and Hillside School, eventually the last tree bark would be a small pine beside Hillside. No way for a **** to jump off onto a tree from anywhere on that roof and no place to hide. That had happened several times the year before as well as the week before. Made me wonder if one old **** wasn't getting a little used to me so next weekend I parked at Hillside and began my hunt toward Midway. Had a silent-trailer Black & Tan then and he gave a few short chops near the house at Midway. I had lived there for 3 years when father was the herdsman so I knew the layout. House was 2 stories but built into the side of a hill. One step and one could be on the roof. Dog would track to the roof edge and stop. Then back down the hill and back up and stop. As at Hillside, no way for a **** to jump into a tree from Midway. Well, house was built with a 2-story fireplace. I go up on the roof and look down the chimney and there was a monster **** at the bottom. Not many here have shot a **** down into a chimney but I did. **** wasn't going anywhere since it wouldn't fit through the flue. Next was to figure how to get it out. Went to the old machine shed and found about a 15' piece of conduit. Used that to twist the skin until it held and pull it up. That was a smart old boar **** who had used that trick a number of times until he made the mistake of running into me.

Same year, another Midway **** was even bigger and maybe almost as smart. He'd gotten away by actually hiding inside the buildings. Dog wanted to get into what used to be a room just for storing oats. Walls and ceiling were screen and plaster to be mouse-proof. I opened the door to let the dog in and the room was empty and no outlet. Dog said that there was a **** in there despite the bare walls and ceiling. About the time I was ready to tell the dog that we'd been somehow outsmarted, a piece of plaster fell from the ceiling. It was a double ceiling and the **** was between the two. After shooting him, had to stack some old pallets in order to get high enough to drag him out, again using a piece of conduit. Those two old **** proved how smart they could be but I always tried to be just a little smarter. 

Martin


----------

